# Poison ivy



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Ever since i can remember, every summer i was plagued with poison ivy from head to toe. I could not avoid it. I remember so many sleepless nights in agony. Nothing like a furious itch you can't scratch. The hotter the summer the more miserable i was. As i grew older i seemed to not get it anymore. That or i just wasn't playing in the woods,whatever the reason. After 20 years rash free i got it again. Not bad yet but it is spreading. I was covered in clothing from head to toe and do not know how i was exposed to it but none the less here it is.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

I also have 4 spots on my stomach and chest...sorry no pictures of this area. LOL!


----------



## Giddyupgo (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby, nice to meet you, but I hate that I caught your Poison Ivy, lol.  

Im like you, I havent had poison Ivy in 20 years. Yesterday evening something bit me on my neck while I was working outside.  I'd been clearing and pulling weeds.  This morning it was itching and I woke up scratching it.  By noon I had started to feel blisters coming up around it.  Now its about 2 inches long and itching like crazy! 

I dont even have any calamine lotion, and all the stores are closed in my little town.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Walmart sells charcoal and bamboo soap that really dries it up nicely. Then i use an ivy wash which is basically aluminum acetate. It smells like vinegar. I do tile work and when ever i had a spot i would put a smear of  cement on it and after it dries i rub it off. That would dry it out faster than any medication i know. I Realize that may sound crazy but i tell you, it really does work. I may go mix some portland cement up to put on it My rash tomorrow. Don't use any cement that has a bonding agent Or any polymer Modified cement because it is a lot harder to remove from your skin.


----------



## Giddyupgo (Apr 20, 2020)

I checked on Google a d it had a diy to mix baking soda a d water and make a paste.  Took the itch and burning right away but you have to keep reapplying it.  But it sure helped.  I may try the cement tomorrow, I have some here at home.

Im 40 miles from Wally World, dang it !  Thats country living for you, you gotta take the good with the bad, lol....

Thanks for the suggestions too.

How many pictures can we post on here.  Do I need to do them in separate post?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Order online.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Giddyupgo said:


> I checked on Google a d it had a diy to mix baking soda a d water and make a paste.  Took the itch and burning right away but you have to keep reapplying it.  But it sure helped.  I may try the cement tomorrow, I have some here at home.
> 
> Im 40 miles from Wally World, dang it !  Thats country living for you, you gotta take the good with the bad, lol....
> 
> ...


I am not Sure if there is a limit. I have a post with 6 pictures as we speak.


----------

